

It is unquestionably the future - Eliezer
http://www.threepanelsoul.com/view.php?date=2008-11-05

======
seldo
This is why I know we live in the future:

<http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2008/05/dean-kamens-rob/>

This dude is a cyborg. Not a technical "oh you've got eyeglasses" cyborg. Not
a wannabe Kevin "I've implanted a subcutaneous neurochip" Warwick cyborg. A
full-on, bad-ass "I have robot arms that I control with my fucking mind"
cyborg.

~~~
CamperBob
Um, wow. That is drop-dead _unbelievable._ I had no idea that thought-based
control had progressed to this point. Why am I just now seeing this?!

~~~
Estragon
It's not literally "thought-based." They're reading the signals from his
peripheral nervous system, not his brain.

~~~
bh23ha
And the difference is...?

------
trimski
During a discussion with a friend on future technology, someone remarked that
for a few days' wages ($200 for an iPod touch) you can now hold a condensed
summary of all human knowledge (Wikipedia) in the palm of your hand, with
near-instant access to astronomy, biology, chemistry, physics, geography,
engineering, mathematics, history, sociology, economics, psychology, medicine,
technology, literature, art, drama, religion, and boundless other subjects.

Yet far more often we use it for trivia and the mundane. The future is wasted
on the future.

~~~
sage_joch
"with near-instant access to astrology"

Not that your comment is incorrect, but I'm guessing you meant to say
astronomy.

~~~
trimski
You're right; it's been corrected.

~~~
seldo
Of course, you can get your astrology too: <http://shine.yahoo.com/astrology>

------
Eliezer
Further evidence that we're in the future:

<http://www.nvidia.com/object/3D_Vision_Main.html>

With the right monitor, glasses, and video card, you can play Batman: Arkham
Asylum in 3D.

------
sjs
It's here alright. Until we can communicate telepathically - via our phones I
bet - being able to send instant SMS messages around the globe will have to
do.

When 3G (or 4G, or the next one) is more accessible to everyone we'll have a
whole array of ways to communicate instantly with literally almost everybody
on earth (for reasonable values of "almost"). Twitter, traditional IM, IRC,
Skype, ...

~~~
cschneid
I want a netflix recommendation system, but for friends. I can communicate
with anybody on earth, but I only know a handful of people in the immediate
vicinity.

